# Sn9 Yeast



## pete6 (12/3/12)

Hi!

My first post, although i've been lurking and learning off here for a while now!

I started a cider this weekend with SN9 Yeast. Its sat at around 20 C in a water bath bubbling away nicely at the moment but there is no sign of any form of krausen on the top. Theres nothing on the top at all, no bubbles, no bits of foam, or crud. 

Just wondering if this is normal for this yeast. Ive never used it before.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## fcmcg (12/3/12)

RDWHAHB...........


----------



## Tyred (12/3/12)

From http://www.vintnersharvest.com/loadasset.p...easts+Guide.pdf

This strain is fermentation friendly in that it produces zero foam, starts fermenting rapidly so avoids potential bacterial contamination and can be used to re-start stuck fermentations


Sounds normal from the description given.


----------



## Mikedub (12/3/12)

I've added it to a stuck high grav beer, (1 ltr test bottle) no change in readings since I added it 5 days ago, safe to say I have no idea what I'm doing messing with wine yeast


----------



## manticle (12/3/12)

Cider is not a massive producer of krausen under normal circumstances. You may get a bit, you may get none.

Measuring gravity is the only sure way of knowing whereabouts fermentation has progressed.


----------



## pete6 (13/3/12)

Thanks all - makes me feel a little better about this one


----------

